# Motorola Razr V3 - Laptop charging without software?



## Satanta (10 Oct 2006)

Anybody any ideas of the easiest way to charge a Motorola Razr V3i (I believe it's the make - looks the same from a quick google and having used it before [friends phone]) from a laptop without having the MPT software installed?

Assumed it was just a matter of them hooking up the USB connection, then assumed it was a fault with the USB to USB mini cable when connecting it didn't work for them... at this stage I was tired of assuming and googled... seems that the only way to charge using USB is to have the Motorola software (Motorola Phone Tools - MPT) installed on the laptop/pc and to not have let the phone lose all charge? Is this correct?

If not, anyone any idea how I can get it charged for them using a standard (from digital camera) USB to USB mini cable without the software?
(Guessing they'll just have to wait a couple of days and get the AC charger back or pick up a new one)

[Could still be potentially a problem with the mini USB connection on the phone so can't rule anything out]


----------



## ClubMan (10 Oct 2006)

Any use?

http://groups.google.com/group/alt....g+motorola+razr&rnum=3&hl=en#8b5af5b8d94df327


----------



## Satanta (10 Oct 2006)

I'll give it a try this evening with the driver download listed (and two others I've downloaded) but seems it can throw up random errors not finding the phone  etc. when not used with the official MPT software (and drivers - which can't be downloaded (at least legitimately) and must be purchased for some reason) from other posts I've read.

Hopefully this one will do the trick.

Thanks for the link (an old unlocked Nokia hanging around so they won't be cut off worst comes to the worst).


----------



## Satanta (11 Oct 2006)

Satanta said:


> seems that the only way to charge using USB is to have the Motorola software (Motorola Phone Tools - MPT) installed on the laptop/pc and to *not have let the phone lose all charge?*


Tried the drivers linked above and a couple of other downloads, but still no luck. The PC isn't picking up the hardware, assuming because the battery is dead (that or it's still a problem with the drivers).


----------



## ClubMan (11 Oct 2006)

Have you tried all _USB _ports? Perhaps it needs one on a powered hub (internal or external)? Do you get any events in the _Windows System Event _log relating to _USB _issues?


----------



## Diziet (11 Oct 2006)

I don't think you need the SW in order to charge the phone. Have you tried it on another PC first?


----------



## Satanta (11 Oct 2006)

*Have you tried all USB ports?* Yeah. Four on the desktop and two on laptop (and even the one on my hi-fi and TV). No luck with any.

*Do you get any events in the Windows System Event log relating to USB issues?* None. 

USB is also working fine with anything else (memory sticks, charging MP3 players [iPod & CZ]) but when the phone is connected it doesn't seem to realise it's there (no new hardware detected etc.) as it's fully powered off.

Re the software, your correct you don't need the full software, just the drivers as kindly provided by CM. If working from a Mac you don't even need the drivers it'll be picked up automatically (apparently).

Seems it's a known issue with Razr's so nothing that can be done [Unable to USB charge a dead phone] (at least from the few hundred posts I read on some of the techy sites about). 
[Just means you should turn the phone off before it dies completely if away from your charger so laptop/pc USB charging can be used.]


----------



## ckb (4 Nov 2006)

If you don't use the drivers (eg. have a non-microsoft machine), then you have to use a special cable from McKal.

Motorola razr v3 uses the pin between pin 3 and pin 4 of the mini-usb to detect whether it is connected to a charger.
http://krhainos.tk/motoplug.jpg

Since it is difficult to construct, better to buy it. But it is not a free solution though, sorry.

I would be grateful if anyone can tell me how the driver works. Obviously the driver uses a standard USB A to mini-USB cable that does not have any connection to the pin (marked as X) between pin 3 and pin 4 and there is no 200 kohm resistor inside a standard USB A to mini-USB cable.

So what is the driver doing that enables the charging of razr v3?


----------



## evelynn (4 Nov 2006)

Hi all,
sorry for the change of topic, but I have the same phone and I've just dropped it in water!!!! is there any way of saving the photos on it??  I would have downloaded them to pc but it wouldn't let me install hardware, thinks its a virus??
Has my phone had it??
E


----------

